# I wanna see your favorite custom.



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I wanna see your favorite custom in your collection. That one custom you have a special attachment to. Here's mine


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey Mt you know mine TOOO well .LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I kinda like the way this one came out...










--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Kevin, how does the 4 wheel drive work? does it run alot different?


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*You guys are hard to compete with fershere*

I still like how those ugly Tyco Doomsday bodies turned out. The 32 still needs some tuning and the camaro was a repaint that I originally got from TXsr in a batch of goodies. The customs you guys have are outstanding.sweet slot dreams.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> Hey Kevin, how does the 4 wheel drive work? does it run alot different?


Its a drag car only .The weak link was the jl plastic gears .those have now been ALL replaced by bronze .This Car screams!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Ummm Hey Doc?*

So exactly how many hours did you put into that rig in the last picture...  I gotta tell you that is a fantastic "fade" paint job...

Keep up the good work...

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well I kinda liked this one I did a couple of years ago.  rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Great stuff! Keep em comin!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Morris J2 Surf Wagon.*

Here's one of mine I really like. It's a Matchbox Lesney era with transplanted and backwards JL Willys fenders mounted on the rear. The bed is wooden match sticks.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Favorite customs...*

Hi folks,

this is my very first posting on this BBS, so I think it´s time for a short introduction. I´m from Germany and back in this hobby (the best of all!) for about 6 years now (after a longer break moast of us know). 

Thanks to the www and ePay (yes, I still like it!) I not only found back to my "personal slot racing roots" but also a whole lot of really great fellow hobbyists and even long-distance friends from all around the world!

Today I´m totally addicted to small scale racing, collecting and - well - customizing.Thanks to a great fellow member of this board (hi Dave! :thumbsup: ) I finally found my way to this awesome site. And I´ve seen some more nice guys over here that I already dealt with in the past - so here are my special greetings to Roger Corrie and Rick Wurtz!!! :wave: 

Now I simply hope to be able to make some contributions (or maybe just add to the fun) one or another time in the future in this place

But now back to this interesting topic: As some of you might know (at least the above metioned 3 will...) I´m not only resin casting for my own demand but also trading for "foreign" resin stuff (or other odds and ends or even money...). So the biggest part of my today´s collection (BTW: I´d love to have more vintage T-Jets) consists of home made resin or custom stuff.

Now here´s a pic of my current favorite "custom" car:

´34 Ford cast by Roger Miller (just finished this Hot Rod last Sunday!):










Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

Claus´ H0 SlotCar Pages


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave: Welcome aboard Claus... :wave: Glad to see you finally made it here. Man does that "HOT" rod look super. :thumbsup: 
Jeff


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Still holds a place in fun


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Gueten tag Claus! Das klien auto ist zehr gameutlich!!!! Yea, I know my German is nicht so gut. Welcome aboard. :wave:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Just one? Are you insane? How can I pick just one? Oh all right, I'll go get the camera out. You asked for it!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Drag-u-la! Slimline!*

Well, here it is guys! :thumbsup: 
This is the slot that almost beat me! (I said ALMOST!)

This is an RC2 DC with an aurora slimline shoe-horned inside. I spent over 6 hrs grinding and fitting these together. I used up 4 grinding disks and 3 layers of skin on my fingertips! lol. The chassis has been clearanced a bit and the rear mounting slot has been removed too. The gear plate and chassis have also been radiused around the rear gear for further clearance.
(Sorry about the crummy pic.) The car runs out nicely with the trilite gears and thunderbrushes.
I have been kicking around the idea of doing these in resin too. It sure would make fitting the parts a whole lot easier and faster!

So far, I think that this one is my favorite!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome Claus, I seen your work on another board, you do some great work. I would love to trade a few cars with you as soon as I get my lazy butt in gear and make some more.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*Retired and still racin!*

Howdy slotheads-
Very cool thread here. Everyones cars are a blast to look at! Great craftsmanship.
I had to do 2 as I dont own the ones in the boxes anymore, but probably my favorites. The specialty mods Im still racin and havin fun! (I raced those boxed ones too, but gave em to the guy that drove the actual ones.) Couldnt pick between the 2 mods so I didnt crop the pic. They have been pictured here before but maybe pic quality is better this time.

Lets see more!---Circle Track DAC


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Customs galore.*

Hey there board... I gotta tell you there is some serious creative talent on display here. Keep it coming. I enjoy seeing these creations to no end. This is the best section on this board and threads like this are damn inspiring. Gets you pumped up to start and/or finish something doesn't it?? BTW... check out the website Claus has. It's great...(all in German)...but great. There's something there for everybody.

dave 

http://www.c-jet500.de.vu/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I like this one too, and it handles much better than you'd think...










This one is tough to get around the track, and it's running pretty hot after just one lap, but it's something different:










And as long as we're talking about Claus' work (hey Claus!), I think this rounds out GM's series of personal luxury cars quite nicely:










Now I need an MEV '71 Monte Carlo and an HOD Grand Prix and I'll have a "personal luxury coupe" from all 5 GM divisions...

There's more favorites too, but I don't wanna hog the thread...

--rick


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

*Latemodels*

Hi Guys,

You guys build some great look'in cars, kudos to all!

Well, the _*HOSERS*_ *(www.slotcars.org/hosers)* are about to start their final ("Group 4") races for the '04-'05 Racing Season.

The last 6 weeks of the season includes 440X2 Stockcars and 440X2 Latemodels. And since most of the bodies I raced last year are in pretty tough shape (to say the least), I've prep'ed a couple new ones for this season (start'in this Friday night)!



















The #1B started life as an Indy car sitting on a slim chassis 440X2, the #5 started out as a porche and sits on a pan chassis 440X2. Both were constructed out of sheet plastic, glue & krylon. The air cleaner guard on the #1B was the Indy car windshield. The numbers and _MHOSA_ stickers by DAC (thanks DAC), the rest are stickers from various other sheets (some for 1/24th slots-Parma). The MHOSA is in tribute to the guys I've raced with in Denver, there are links on our website for their websites!

Wait'in for Daytona,
Warren


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I have been kicking around the idea of doing these in resin too. It sure would make fitting the parts a whole lot easier and faster!
> 
> 
> You can put me down for a couple of those. :wave:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thank you all! *

Hi folks,

I just wanted to thank you all for their kind reactions on my first posting here at HobbyTalk!  

Looks like I found another really nice "2nd home"! :dude: Some of you might already know me from SCI board where I formerly was quite active (but it looks like that board is drowning in magnet car flame wars again...) or HOWL (which I still really enjoy!), but I simply like boards where you can post pics the direct way. 

And besides that here are some great people around! :thumbsup: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

for the new guy. here are some of my customs that have all been sold.:thumbsup:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, here is one of my favs. It's one of my first customs, and I still love it. Its a converted HW Topolino Gasser.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Totally Awesome!!!*

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

I think that should convey my thoughts on this....

Jeff


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

By the way.....
Welcome to the board Claus! I've seen your web-site and it looks like home to many fine customs there! Great work and some really interesting cars! You will love it here...Home for the shamelessly addicted slot car guys! 
Joe


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

claus,,
man youve got some nice customs,,i really like the old ford cortina 2dr! how does one get one of those bodies? we use to have a 68 4dr,it flew! course the dual webbers and cam shaft helped alot.again,great work and welcome aboard!


----------

